# Toys from South Africa!!!



## Morelia_Hunter (Feb 1, 2006)

Just some pics of snakes that i have kept and some friends of mine still have. I am sure you all know these!


----------



## Rennie (Feb 1, 2006)

Beautiful mate!


----------



## alby (Feb 1, 2006)

wow :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Reptilia (Feb 1, 2006)

How big are the fangs again ?............


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Feb 1, 2006)

4.5cm or 2.5 inches more or less. Only really big ones teeth get to that size. Very timid snakes though. Of all the adders I reckon they are the most timid. Usually the smaller the adder the more temperamental!


----------



## krusty (Feb 1, 2006)

top stuff


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 1, 2006)

Is that you as a young man Mr. Hunter or do you have a son we don't know about? If not I reckon all you Soooth Efricens look the same


----------



## thals (Feb 1, 2006)

Very very purdy


----------



## reptililian (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh dear, forgive my ignorance, but what is it? It's very pretty!


----------



## Retic (Feb 1, 2006)

A Gaboon Viper. Very very beautiful snake.


----------



## alexr (Feb 1, 2006)

Morelia_Hunter said:


> Usually the smaller the adder the more temperamental!


Ha - Just like people

There patterns almost look abstract. Very nice.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 2, 2006)

And that one's on the largish side - how long is it MH?



Hix


----------

